# Jean Claude van Who?



## raindog308 (Dec 20, 2013)

Some of you may have been impressed by Jean Claude van Damme's "epic split":

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7FIvfx5J10

 

However, Chuck Norris was not:

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFJeaAq5Mv4


----------



## fapvps (Dec 20, 2013)

Hehe Nice one! My wife was walking by and glimpsed at the screen. She was like wtf. I loled.


----------



## mcmyhost (Dec 20, 2013)

fapvps said:


> Hehe Nice one! My wife was walking by and glimpsed at the screen. She was like wtf. I loled.


Wife must love your company name.


----------



## fapvps (Dec 20, 2013)

mcmyhost said:


> Wife must love your company name.


She thinks it is awesome!


----------



## mikho (Dec 21, 2013)

fapvps said:


> She thinks it is awesome!


No need for the wife to get involved with your 'work'. 

[/attemp to be funny]


----------



## fapvps (Dec 21, 2013)

mikho said:


> No need for the wife to get involved with your 'work'.
> 
> 
> [/attemp to be funny]


Nonsense! If she offers a helping hand with my work the task at hand can be finished quickly and efficiently.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 21, 2013)

Crazy, looks like it took them 6 tries to get it, wonder how the other 5 went.


----------



## Amitz (Dec 21, 2013)

Your second alias is not "Chris Fapozzi", isn't it? 


By the way: The videos are amazingly funny! Thanks @ the OP!


----------



## serverian (Dec 21, 2013)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjG7FcboYlY&t=7m07s


----------



## rsk (Dec 22, 2013)

amazing XD


----------

